# 2014-16 Manual Transmission reliability?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Using one of AMSOIL's fluids, and filling to 2.5 quarts, goes a long way in keeping this transmission reliable internally. As for clutch/flywheel, not much you can do to make those last longer. I would absolutely buy an Eco MT.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

15-16 Limited had the GM Performance clutch/flywheel as standard. That's probably what I'd look for.


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

Pass on the Cruze in any format, especially for long trips. My commute is 120 miles a day and this car is a mess. The least concern is the manual tranny. The coolant system is an unstable mess where Chevy has a plastic water housing attached to the engine as a relief to the over pressurization problems, nevermind weep holes in the overflow tank. Plenty of quality cars out there, this isn’t one of them.


----------



## Tutley25 (Apr 18, 2018)

Pulled the trigger on a ‘16 MT (non Eco) Cruze. Can someone point me towards an updated guide to changing the M32 trans fluid? The guide in the tutorial sub forum has old outdated photoshop pics that aren’t working.

Thanks!
Tom


----------

